# Best colour strap for gold watch



## Toonsider13

Was wondering people's views for best colour strap for a gold watch ?


----------



## Stan

Black, Brown or Burgundy, in my opinion.


----------



## John_D

My favourite is a dark real lizard or crocodile skin....


----------



## Matthew999

Dark brown for me:


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle

Matthew999 said:


> Dark brown for me:


 A stunning watch on any strap to be honest, but that works for me. Ostrich always looks quite classy with gold.


----------



## John_D

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> A stunning watch on any strap to be honest, but that works for me. Ostrich always looks quite classy with gold.


 I've got Ostrich on this Excalibur ESA9158 ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Graham60

For me I would normally prefer to go with light brown to dark brown depending on the dial colour, lighter the dial darker shade of brown strap and vice versa. But have a couple with black straps and they look ok too.

Thinks up to personal taste.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle

I like alligator strap also, I think @Graham60is right, dial colour makes a difference.


----------



## John_D

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I like alligator strap also, I think @Graham60is right, dial colour makes a difference.


 On a completely different tack, I am currently restoring the Bakelite radio depicted in the 1946 advert that the Excalibur with the ostrich strap is sitting on.......


----------



## bowie




----------



## Roger the Dodger

Blue?


----------



## kanab22

I quite like tan or light brown.


----------



## Eaglegale

Textured black contrasts nicely with the smooth gold.


----------



## WRENCH

Black suit, black strap. :yes:


----------



## mrzee

While I'm not generally a fan of black leather straps I do agree that occasion and dial colour do make a difference.

I usually go for a mid to deep brown but did have a gorgeous Hirsch burgundy strap for my Tissot.



And dark brown on my DeVille


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle

WRENCH said:


> Black suit, black strap. :yes:


 




I agree.


----------



## scottswatches

depends on the dial colour - black dial then black strap. Otherwise I do prefer tan or brown, but with a white dial then black works too


----------



## johnbaz

I tend to prefer brown/Oxblood on gold and black on stainless but any colour can end up on a watch dependent upon what I have at the time!!








































These two are the wrong way around, I don't think it matters too much actually!!










John :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> Blue?


 That looks a bit "Mickey Mouse" . :laughing2dw:

Brown, burgundy etc does look better, but not with a black suit. Honestly, who wears brown shoes with a black suit. :sign_wtf:

Wrong, wrong, wrong. :rofl:


----------



## Francis Urquhart

The strap should align with, if not match, the colour of your shoes and belt.


----------



## Karrusel

Francis Urquhart said:


> The strap should align with, if not match, the colour of your shoes and belt.


 'The voice of reason' :yes:

Standards gentlemen, standards!

:biggrin:


----------



## Davey P

Burgundy would be my choice (any excuse to post a pic of my late father's watch):



:thumbsup:


----------



## SolaVeritate

Gold on gold when very old.










But it all depends on the watch..



















Black metal straps are a bit unusual if you want that unique look but they need quite a bit of care not to scratch.


----------

